# Angeln in Holland



## Nick94 (29. April 2014)

Hallo
Ein Kollege und ich, haben uns vor ein paar Wochen den Vispas für Holland zugelegt. Wir waren auch schon dreimal los, haben ganz schöne Stellen gefunden nur sind wir leider dreimal Schneider geblieben.
Um ehrlich zu sein, ist es doch sehr schwer in Holland, besonders wenn man sich nicht auskennt, eine geeignete Stelle zu finden an der man sicher sein kann dass man da auch was fängt.

Wir Angeln hauptsächlich auf Karpfen, nehmen aber auch ganz gerne die Feederruten zum Friedfisch angeln mit, und wir kommen aus dem Kreis Borken. Außerdem haben wir eine Jahreskarte des Angelvereins aus Aalten mit erworben. kann jemand was zu deren Vereinsgewässern, also den Slinge plas und die grote Gracht sagen? Weiß jemand ob es gute Stellen an der Boven Slinge zum angeln gibt?

Das war jetzt alles ziemlich viel..... 
Viele Grüße


----------



## zorra (29. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

...der Slingeplaas ist ein gutes Karpfen und Weissfisch Wasser....Nachteil ist das Nachtangelvebot und im Sommer die Badegäste.....in der Gracht in Breedevoort gab es vor paar Jahren ein Fischsterben und wurde neu besetzt wie es dort aussieht weiss ich nicht...in der Bovenslinge gibt es grosse Karpfen,Schleien und Brassen die Stellen musste suchen und ausprobieren die Beste Mehtode sind hier Weissbrot,Mistwürmer an der Pose..gute Stellen hierfür findes du zwischen Aalten-Vraseveeld.
gruss zorra


----------



## guidobarsch (29. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Hallo 

ich wohne leider unterhalb von Dir ich weiss das bei uns in der Gegend in den Kanälen ziemlich viel auf Karpfen geangelt wird hier gibt es auch fast kein Nachangel verbot. Ich bin jedoch auch immer mal nur so losgefahren und habe einfach mit Anglern am Wasser geredet und nachgefragt wo mann was fangen kann oder vielleicht mal in Holland in ein Angelgeschäft um sich ein paar Tips zu hohlen. Die meisten sind recht nett und geben Auskunft.

Schöne grüße und Petri Heil


----------



## Nick94 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Hi
Vielen Dank ihr beiden für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werde mich heute Abend/Nacht an einem Abschnitt der Slinge zwischen Alten Varsseveld setzen.
Hoffentlich wirds diesmal was. Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten. Wenn ich mir nicht die Finger abfriere, soll ja leider wieder sehr kalt werden heute Nacht. 

Viele Grüße Nick


----------



## Nick94 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Gestern Nacht war ich bis 12 uhr an der Boven Slinge. Wir haben viel Fisch Aktivität gesehen, doch leider sind wir schon wieder Schneider geblieben. Unglaublich  ! Jetzt juckts mich aber in den Fingern, ich werde schnellstmöglich mal einen Termin suchen, an dem ich die ganze Nacht am Wasser verbringen kann.


----------



## zorra (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*



Nick94 schrieb:


> Gestern Nacht war ich bis 12 uhr an der Boven Slinge. Wir haben viel Fisch Aktivität gesehen, doch leider sind wir schon wieder Schneider geblieben. Unglaublich  ! Jetzt juckts mich aber in den Fingern, ich werde schnellstmöglich mal einen Termin suchen, an dem ich die ganze Nacht am Wasser verbringen kann.


...Naturköder ist Trumpf dort und auch das Aktive vissen geht dort gut.
gr.zorra


----------

